# Terminating TECK 90



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm really not in the mood to pay $100 for the PDF of CSA 22.2 no. 131 on Teck 90 cable, and this is my first time using single-conductor TECK, so I'm going to ask here if I'm missing something.

I'm using single conductor 350mcm/kcmil *aluminum* TECK cables in parallel to run 600A of 600V. This means I'm over the 200A limit and have to use aluminum clips on the unistrut. So far so good.

I know that with coreflex I have to bond one end of the armor and the other end has to land in fibreglass so that the armor is only bonded at the supply end, not the load end. This, however, is TECK 90, which has bonding inside of it. So I *believe* that I can just use 'normal' connectors, even just L-18s, at both ends. Is that correct?

As for the bonding, itself, the bonding is HUGE. Each of these 6 cables has bonding that won't fit into a #2/0 lug. Add that up and it won't fit into any reasonable bonding lug anywhere. Do I buy enough lugs to bolt to the box to take them all? Or can I tap them together with ALU-acceptable split bolts leaving a #2/0 tail that can be clamped in the bonding lug?

I looked all through chapters 4 and 12 looking for this information, and I can't find it. I suspect this stuff falls into the 'this is how it's done' category, rather than 'this is how the rule is written' category. If you know where it is in the CEC then I'd *love* to hear about it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Have you searched the cable manufacturer(s) website(s) for installation PDFs that might help? 

I'd probably type this into the Google search bar: 

Teck 90 installation -specifications filetypedf


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> I'm really not in the mood to pay $100 for the PDF of CSA 22.2 no. 131 on Teck 90 cable, and this is my first time using single-conductor TECK, so I'm going to ask here if I'm missing something.
> 
> I'm using single conductor 350mcm/kcmil *aluminum* TECK cables in parallel to run 600A of 600V. This means I'm over the 200A limit and have to use aluminum clips on the unistrut. So far so good.
> 
> ...


 There are specific connectors made for this, I don't remember what they are called, but your supplier will help you. Hope this helps. I have done service entrances with (corflex) before. Maybe they are called corflex connectors?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

L18's for 600v 600a TECK? No thanks.


----------



## bakerbrynn (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is a link to an installation guide from one manufacturer of single conductor teck Link. I noticed you mentioned aluminum strut clamps, you can also use aluminum strut. I have used it when I have trouble finding the proper size clamp in aluminum. Connectors have to be aluminum, the idea is to not encircle any of the single conductors in a ferrous metal ring (pipe clamp, connector, knock out, locknuts etc). T&B makes a aluminum dry type connector (2100 series, I think 2108 maybe for 350kcmil) I believe they are approved for dry installation. You will need to cut a square section out of the enclosure at the supply end and replace it with an aluminum plate in which you will cut knock outs in for each cable. Aluminum will bond the armour as per code requirement and is non-ferrous. At the load end of the cables, you will also have to cut out a square in the enclosure, you will then place a fiberglass panel over the section removed and knock it out for the cables to enter, cut the bond wires flush with cable armour. Because the bond wires are cut on one end you will need to run a separate bond wire (Green RW90 in Canada sized to ampacity of cables) free air along your cable rack. As for bond terminations I would purchase a 4 barrel lug capable of accepting each of the bonding conductors in the cable and bolt it to the enclosure.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

im assuming he got this done three years ago


----------

